# Rice flour= good change from oatmeal



## Ironbuilt (Jan 3, 2013)

You guys ever put rice flour either white or brown in your morning protein shakes on the go? Very cheap if you make your own and how to's on the web or it can be purchased. Around 80 grams carbs for 1/2 cup and chuck full of good stuff. Give it a whirl instead of powdered oats..


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ill have to look into this. Might be a good alternative as oats as they give me pretty bad stomach pains


----------

